
Building Urban Scratchoff - chippy
http://chriswhong.com/local/building-urban-scratchoff/
======
chriswhong
Ahhhh! I killed the digital ocean droplet that was running the tile proxy for
urban scratchoff last week. Sorry to those who were interested in using it,
I'll try to get it running again this evening.

~~~
tantalor
First priority should be to add error handling code; perhaps display a message
that the tiles cannot be fetched, try again later.

------
pavel_lishin
Uh-oh, the app is broken:

    
    
        http://tilecache.lolspec.com/tms/1924/14/4822/6161.png Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)

~~~
z3ugma
I'm running into the same issue.

------
theoh
This is a bit reminiscent of the X11 toy "blast". I'm pretty sure having
multiple different map versions bound to e.g. the function keys, for use in a
"blink comparator" style, would be way more productive.

------
chriswhong
Fixed it. [http://www.urbanscratchoff.com](http://www.urbanscratchoff.com)

